# Brought home some history from the gun auction this past weekend



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Besides a couple battle packs of 7.62 NATO ammo, I purchased these vintage pieces to go with my military arms collection.

This is a Model 1905 bayonet. It was originally made for the 1903 Springfield, but will also fix to my M1 Garands. Many of these bayonets were cut down at various arsenals, from their orignal 16" blade length to a 9" length. Consequently, it is somewhat rare to find one that is still intact.


















This is a Woodsman's Pal Jungle Machete from WWII. Besides the machete, the scabbard holds a sharpening stone and instruction books. The instruction books cover the topics of care, use & sharpening, fighting, and living in the jungle.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I a knife/bayonet very similiar. The Blade is 10" and the sheath part that the blade slides into is metal and hangs in a leather belt piece. The knife has W.K.C. on the blade next to the handle on one side and 8 5 8. The back side of the leather belt holder has L P. Gabl. stamped in it. 

The story I have always heard is my Uncle's (by marriage)-----dad brought it home from the war but I do not know. His Wife----My Blood Aunt gave it to me after he passed.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Fire Man, I believe what you have is a bayonet for a German Mauser. Does the pommel of the bayonet look kinda like an eagle's head with a "beak" and the button being the "eye?"


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Union cutlery did many of the cut down , then got approval to use the ends cut off in on the union hoe , to feed the need of victory gardeners at the time when steel was in short supply for anything but the war effort.

an even rarer find might be to find the hoe made from bayonet ends to add to the collection , bet that would be a conversation starter with a hoe in your gun rack


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> Fire Man, I believe what you have is a bayonet for a German Mauser. Does the pommel of the bayonet look kinda like an eagle's head with a "beak" and the button being the "eye?"


I will take a picture later today.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.thegca.org/pdfs/Bayonets409.pdf

a very nice article about M1 bayonets also includes the history about the hoes


Cabin , is your bayonet sharp or dull?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Great article, Pete! Thanks


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been wanting to get a Woodsman Pal for sometime now. I love the hooked edge as it looks like it would pick up debris after you have cut it down easily. Are you actually using the machete or is it part of a collection?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wildcat6 said:


> I have been wanting to get a Woodsman Pal for sometime now. I love the hooked edge as it looks like it would pick up debris after you have cut it down easily. Are you actually using the machete or is it part of a collection?


 No, I won't be using it. And, "Yes" it is part of a collection. This collection:


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## hefty lefty (Aug 22, 2013)

wildcat6 said:


> That's pretty cool!


Yes. it is. 

My dad had a WWII Open Bolt Thompson SMG he obtained "somewhere". However when the GCA of 1968 passed, he did not take the opportunity to register it with the ATF during the amnesty. When he had to get rid of it I dismantled it and sold all the parts except the receiver to the legendary J. Curtis Earl. I have "no idea" where that receiver is. Certainly not on my property that's for sure. 

I have several friends who own legal NFA firearms but I have not got involved with this sphere of the firearms hobby. I feel that it is going to end badly in one of two ways for those that have paid today's prices: either the NFA will be gotten rid of or they will prohibit them entirely and confiscate them. They will pay little or nothing to the confiscatees. One way will decrease the value of most automatic weapons hugely and the other will make it moot.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> .....an even rarer find might be to find the hoe made from bayonet ends to add to the collection , bet that would be a conversation starter with a hoe in your gun rack


I did some research on this and from now on will keep my eyes open for a UFH Speedline hoe.


----------



## Rockwell Torrey (Aug 14, 2013)

In love it when a piece of history finds it's way into hands that appreciate it. Just wish they were mine LOL.

Strange thought of the week: A government that robs Peter to pay Paul can always depend on the support of Paul. I guess that makes me just a giant Peter.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Neat thread, nice pics.....and the last comment almost cost me a coffee on my keyboard!
LOL.


----------

